# elective c section for suspected large baby?



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

Is this common? I'm having a hard time wrapping my little brain around this.

A friend of mine, first baby, just had an elective c section today for suspected large baby. The baby was big, I guess. 9 lbs, 11 oz. She was only 38 weeks pregnant with her FIRST.

I don't have more details but this seems odd to me. Sure, I've heard of obs scheduling inductions for suspected large babies...but a c-section? This is a first time, healthy mother who had an uneventful pregnancy.

What am I missing here?


----------



## momma2libby (Apr 1, 2007)

It happened to me in 2006. DD was expected to be extremely large and an induction would "probably fail anyways, and if we wait until you actually go into labor there is a good chance the baby will die because it won't be able to get out".....I can't believe I bought it, but I was ignorant, and 39 weeks pregnant and ready to have the baby. My OB really scared me. I didn't think I had a choice. DD was born a whopping 8lbs 9oz. I'm hoping to have a VBAC in April/May with a midwife.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

my son was almost 11 pounds at birth...
my ob is old school (over sixty yrs old) said second baby no problem and he was right...I don't think a first down the chute might have been so simple for me...they worry about lawsuits shoulder issues...I found the almost 11 pounder in the right position easier than the 7 pounder in a malposition..

I was actually confused my ob didn't even offer me a section..in the end my ds was born so quickly I didn't believe the nurse I thought I'd be pushing for hours not 4 times...my sis' ob said she'd have not allowed me to go into labour at all....


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm on the ICAN email list, and this comes up a _lot_. Quite often, the baby will only be 7-8 pounds, and the OB will say something like, "well, it's a good thing we did the section, because the cord was around his/her neck". I've lost count of how many people I've talked to who have had sections for suspected macrosomia, and then had a V(H)BAC with a bigger baby the next time around.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

SIL had an elective c-section with her first because he was "HUGE!" She went into labor on her own 3 days before the scheduled c-section, and they wisked her off to the OR without even letting her labor at the hospital. Baby was 7 pounds 6 ounces. HUGE, indeed.


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

How wreckless of the obs!


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscunning14* 
What I don't get is, how are these women not angry after the fact--after they get cut open and the baby is not even close to what the doctor said it would be.

I would be furious--at the inaccuracy of the sonogram, at the stupidity of my doctor, and at my own willingness to believe what they were telling me.

Yeah, I would too. As mainstream as I used to be, I would still have been angry, mostly at myself, though.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

IMO, this is one of THE most common reasons - and most bogus. I would be furious after something like that.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

OBs are surgeons. They will find any ole excuse to do a c-section because it is what they are trained in. They are not trained to attend normal birth. C-sections are convenient (for the doc), this way they do not have to worry about being woken up in the middle of the night. C-sections are seen to be the best avoiders of litigation. It "proves" the doc did "all he could" to safely deliver the baby.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I switched OB's when I was pregnant with my first at 8 mos because the one I had was teling me his "rules" like I couldn't push for more than *1 hour* before using interventions (isn't that crazy!?) and that he thought my baby was measuring big and he wasn't sure I could handle it b/c I am so "small." Whatever that means. GOod thing I switched. Ds was posterier and had a nuchal hand, so I had to push for 2.5 hours to get him out. He was 8lbs 8oz, so not huge, but his head was in the 98th percentile. THe OB I switched to was AWESOME! Completely hands off, was very reassuring, recommended and fully supported natural childbirth (recommended Bradley to all of her patients) and had a 4% c-sec rate, including her high-risk patients.

When I was pregnant w/ my 2nd, my OB also started talking about how "big" my baby was measuring and how "small" I am (did he not even notice my hips? These are child-bearing hips here, mister! Short does not equal small pelvis!) Ds2 was asynclitic, 9lbs4oz, and I pushed only a few times before he popped right out. My 3rd was born at home and he also came out in an odd position. My midwife told me I have a pelvis "you could drive a truck through" and that I should NEVER believe anyone who tells me I am too small to deliver a big baby.

I never had any doubts. I'm the same size as my mom, and she had 6 kids w/ aabsolutely no problems.

I would never trust a doctor who tells me I'm "too small" to safely deliver a big baby. Bullshit! My biggest was 9lbs6oz, but judging by how easy it's been for me to push my 2nd and 3rd out, even in their odd positions, I bet I could handle a bigger baby no problem!


----------



## momma2libby (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscunning14* 
What I don't get is, how are these women not angry after the fact--after they get cut open and the baby is not even close to what the doctor said it would be.

I would be furious--at the inaccuracy of the sonogram, at the stupidity of my doctor, and at my own willingness to believe what they were telling me.

I can't speak for everyone but, I for one am angry and embarrassed that it happened to me. I just didn't realize that I was being fed lies at the time. period. At that point I hadn't met *anyone* who had had a natural birth. It's just the common thing around here for women to trust their doctors and have highly medicalized births. I hadn't yet realized that what they do in my town is wrong. Bottom line is that I was made to believe that I should be scared for my baby's life. I was so confused and just wanted my baby in my arms at that point. The experience has made me question health care providers constantly because I worry about getting screwed over again. I've learned from my mistakes and I can only look forward. I am grateful to have learned that my c/s wasn't needed so that I can avoid it this time around (VBACing in April/May). I'm so happy to know all the many birth options that I do have once I looked outside the comforts of my own hometown and community.


----------



## Narn (Nov 7, 2007)

I just ran into a chick who was in my childbirth class at the hospital. She said she had a planned c-section because her baby was so big. It was only 8lbs 7oz. She believed that was a large baby. I guess it's larger than the average... but not huge.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

My son was 10lbs 11oz. I am so thankful I switched from an OB to a midwife early in my pregnancy. I know my original OB would have given me heck. On my second visit to her I asked about episiotomies (sp?), eating while in labor, etc. Her answers were so obviously "medical" and that my labor and delivery would be a "medical" issue I knew I was in the wrong place. I cried for days (early pregnancy boo hoo's) at the thought of going through the work to find someone else but I did and I never looked back.

I had an ultrasound at 18 weeks and then again around 26 weeks. The doc that did the ultrasound kept telling me I was going to have a big baby. I was thinking around 8 lbs.

My midwives never said anything about how big I was. I'm sure I measured weeks ahead and my stomach was HUGE.

I gave birth at 40 weeks 5 days after 19 hours of labor. I pushed him out in 45 minutes. I tore and needed stitches but I attribute that to his head being in the 75th percentile and I just do not have stretchy skin (genetics, ya know).

I can always hope that I would have stuck to my guns. But I can imagine being overdue, being told your baby is going to be big and hearing that you are risking your child's life by not choosing the surgery can be very hard to not listen to. I know that forewarned (sp?) is forearmed (sp?).

The best lesson women can learn is be prepared and do the research EARLY in your pregnancy. Find a health care provider that listens to you, that you can talk to and question. You've got to listen to that little voice in your head - you know when you've found the right provider and don't ignore the voice just because finding someone else will be inconvenient. It is worth it to find the right one.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscunning14* 
What I don't get is, how are these women not angry after the fact--after they get cut open and the baby is not even close to what the doctor said it would be.

Some of them are angry. Some of them aren't, because the OB quickly covers his/her @$$ with "oh - he/she had a cord around his/her neck" or some other bogus reason why it was a good thing they thought the baby would be big, because labour would have killed it for some _other_ reason.

I know a woman who UBACd and the baby had the cord tight around its neck. She and her dh managed to deal with it, but the OBs tell us that they can't...wonder who the _real_ "birth professionals" are?


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

It is a crock, because no ultrasound can 100% guarantee a baby's birth weight. It can be off as much as 2 lbs. in either direction. I had one at 38 weeks because the CNMs were paranoid that I wasn't gaining enough weight...well, it all must have been going to my baby, because he was supposedly already 8 lbs. and would likely be 10 lbs. at delivery. He was born at 7 lbs. even.







I didn't have an elective C-section, but poor lil' me just couldn't push that whopping 7-lber. out of my teeny tiny pelvis!







:

I think there is too much focus on the "norm" which is an 8 lbs. and change baby, and anything bigger than that is "abnormal."


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i will never understand why docs keep telling women that their bodies cant handle babies over 7 or 8 pounds.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont understand it either.

I'm petite when not pregnant (size 2-4, but when pregnant my hips EXPAANNND, and then go back a few months later,) and I just birthed a 10lb 13oz baby boy with a 15 inch head out my tiny pelvic bone and tiny tissues. This was 2 weeks ago, and I feel fabulous.

Granted, I tore a little bit, but I believe I tore because my body pushed him out SO quickly and forcefully - not to mention, I tore along my scar line from my first birth, which was on-your-back purple pushing of a 10lber.

My DP and I did it in our dining room, just the two of us, in an inflatable kiddie pool without scapels or vacuum attachments.

Seriously, if your body made that baby, it can birth that baby.
[Standard disclaimer for those rare medical exceptions.]


----------



## beachsea (Oct 23, 2006)

at 8 months my OB wanted to scheulde a c-section for my "large baby" who, on her due date, came at 6lbs. 5oz.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachsea* 
at 8 months my OB wanted to scheulde a c-section for my "large baby" who, on her due date, came at 6lbs. 5oz.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

This happened to a coworker of mine, her OB wanted to induce before her due date because the baby was measuring big, and when the induction (including Cytotec and a pit drip) didn't work he sectioned her. Granted, it was a big baby, but I know she could have birthed that kid had she been allowed to go into labor on her own. And of course, #2 was a scheduled C because at this hospital you're not "allowed" to VBAC unless you've had at least 1 prior vaginal birth.


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm getting quite an education here.

Reminds me of the line from Paul Simon's "Kodachrome":

"When I think back on all the crap I learned in high school
It's a wonder I can think at all"


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Uggh - reminds me of my second - my first was 8 lbs 5 oz. - HUGE!







Anyhow they said the next would be bigger - they *always* are! So at his US at 43 weeks they estimated over 10 lbs! I was FLOORED! They literally joked "this one will come out walking, talking & potty trained!" He was 7 lbs 15 oz! Good grief!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I had a coworker (due around Thanksgiving) who was sectioned for a baby that was far too big for her to give birth to. He wasn't even 8 pounds @@ She had a repeat c with her 2nd, too. "I was up and around 14 hours after the birth." Well gee, I was up and around 14 minutes after mine...but if you think surgery is the answer, go for it.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I am 5' tall, 105 lbs, a size 0, and had a 10 lb baby, without tearing too.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

This happened to me in 2005. My baby was suspected to be 9lb10oz and I was supposedly past my due date (that they had moved up by ten days at a 12 week U/S, even though I knew when I ovulated and conceived). The midwife scared us (I mean, a midwife wouldn't recommend an unnecessary c-section, right?), the doctor scared us, our families were calling up and demanding to know why we hadn't scheduled the section yet (well, DH's family was) and telling us we were going to kill our baby.

We caved. She was born via scheduled c-section on her original due date. She was 9lb8.5oz. But, my aunts birthed 9 and 10 pounders vaginally, why couldn't I?

I am still pissed off about it.

ACOG even put out recommendations against this stating that far too many women and babies would be subjected to the dangers of a c-section just to prevent one case of shoulder dystocia.

I think my doctor summed it up best when he said to us:"You can say you aren't going to sue me, but you might, so I really need to talk you into the c-section."


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I've seen it, but don't understand it. Sort of a "why bother with labor since it won't work anyway".

I myself was pressured to induce at 40 weeks with my last two and threatened with a c-section if I didn't.










I have always considered the size of the hole necessary to cut in my belly to get a 10 pounder out, and opted to try the regular way first.







The very thought of the cutting that would have been required to get ds3 out makes me want to


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:

I think my doctor summed it up best when he said to us:"You can say you aren't going to sue me, but you might, so I really need to talk you into the c-section."










I told the backup doc last time to just get whatever papers she wanted me to sign, removing her from liability.

Next time at my first prenatal I am going to tell the midwives "Get your papers ready for me to sign now because I am going to be just as obstinate and non compliant this time as I was last time. Save yourselves the trouble of trying to convince me I shouldn't go to 42 weeks".


----------



## cathicog (May 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EENS* 
Is this common?

Yes. More than I would like to admit.

Quote:

I don't have more details but this seems odd to me. Sure, I've heard of obs scheduling inductions for suspected large babies...but a c-section? This is a first time, healthy mother who had an uneventful pregnancy.

What am I missing here?
How ignorant of other alternatives was the mom? I think the doc was banking (literally) on the mother's ignorance, the fear of "what if something goes wrong", and the strength of the manipulation training that med students(and nurses) go thru to make compliant patients out of healthy thinking women....


----------



## cathicog (May 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
And of course, #2 was a scheduled C because at this hospital you're not "allowed" to VBAC unless you've had at least 1 prior vaginal birth.

Of course! And if you can get them induced at 38 weeks, when most ladies are nowhere near ready, and the inductions fail, then everyone has a primary section, and nobody qualifies for a vaginal birth! Bingo! Income for the hospital shareholders, and freedom from liability in a court of law! Wow, I shoulda had a V-8! (grrrrrrr.) And this is why about 1/2 the clients my preceptor and other mws I know have thier VBACs at home, so they don't have to go thru that crap again! and they get to preserve thier uteri.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Katfka: I am your size as well..about 100lbs when not preggers and I had a 9.7lbs baby and a 9.11lbs baby as well. My first was over 3 hours of pushing and I myself chose an epis. because I was afraid of tearing, and I was SO scared of a C-sec. But my OB is totally awesome and said nope, this kid is coming out the old fashioned way. My second girl was even bigger, no epis. but I tore a little, no big deal. I too felt awesome after...much better than I would had they sectioned me.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 
I have always considered the size of the hole necessary to cut in my belly to get a 10 pounder out, and opted to try the regular way first.







The very thought of the cutting that would have been required to get ds3 out makes me want to









No kidding. I had a coworker who saw a section on tv when ds1 was about 1 year old. He came in and gave me this weird look, and was all like, "that's not what they did to you, is it? That was a huge incision!". I remember giving him an incredulous look, and saying, "well, you know, Dennis - they _did_ have to pull a baby through it!". He must have said, "they didn't do _that_ to you, did they?" about 10 times. It was like he was in shock.

I honestly don't know what people think a c-section _is_.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
No kidding. I had a coworker who saw a section on tv when ds1 was about 1 year old. He came in and gave me this weird look, and was all like, "that's not what they did to you, is it? That was a huge incision!". I remember giving him an incredulous look, and saying, "well, you know, Dennis - they _did_ have to pull a baby through it!". He must have said, "they didn't do _that_ to you, did they?" about 10 times. It was like he was in shock.

I honestly don't know what people think a c-section _is_.

What?? You mean there isn't a zipper that magically appears on your belly when you're 40 weeks, and the doctor doesn't just pull it down and a smiling, powder-fresh baby jumps out on a spring into your arms? Well, dang!

I don't think people get it, either. You're having a HOLE CUT INTO YOUR BODY and pulling a baby out of it. How can anyone think this is okay??


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I honestly don't know what people think a c-section _is_.

But, it is just another way to have a baby, right? It isn't like it is, say, major abdominal surgery.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlewomyn* 
But, it is just another way to have a baby, right? It isn't like it is, say, major abdominal surgery.









But...it's not "major" - I mean - read all those descriptions that say the doctor will cut a "small slit" in the abdomen. I cannot fathom how people don't make the leap to wonder how small a slit it can be if a BABY is going to come through it!


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I think that there a lot of women out there that are so uninformed that they think having a "big" baby will "ruin" their husband's future sexual pleasure.

So, they WANT the c/s. For HIM.

And so nobody looks at her 9 lb baby and thinks "huh. I'll bet that lady's woo is all stretched to hell and back."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
I think that there a lot of women out there that are so uninformed that they think having a "big" baby will "ruin" their husband's future sexual pleasure.

So, they WANT the c/s. For HIM.

Yeah - those scheduled c/s that effed up the nerves in my pelvis and left me wanting to vomit whenever dh touched that part of my belly really did wonders for our sex life. DH is _totally_ into having sex with a woman who cringes when he runs his hand over her stomach...or maybe not so much. For about 6 months after I had ds2, the numbness in my pelvis affected my clitoris and part of my vagina. Our sex life suffered greatly - I'm just grateful that those areas didn't suffer from the apparently permanent damage that my bladder did.

I wonder how many women even realize something like that _can_ happen. It ruined my dh's sexual pleasure (because he doesn't want it if I'm not enjoying it) and it certainly ruined _mine_...although only temporarily, thankfully.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

My babies have all been larger than average: 8lbs5oz, 8lbs15oz, and 9lbs10oz, and I'm an average to small size woman: 5' 4.5" tall, around 115-118lbs. The last babe was a difficult delivery, not because he was large, but because of his position coupled with the position that the blasted medical staff decided that I needed to be in (on my back, pushing on the tail bone that I broke during my first delivery







). At the end, the doc looked at me and said, "Next time, you'll have a bigger baby and will definitely have a c-section." Um, no, I don't think so.

There's not a single chance that I would ever consent to a c-section based solely on suspected size of baby. I don't get the hang-up with size, anyway.

Who decided that anything over 9lbs was a medical condition?? (macrosomia, I think it's called?)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
At the end, the doc looked at me and said, "Next time, you'll have a bigger baby and will definitely have a c-section."

Wow! The skills possessed by OBs never cease to amaze me. I had no idea they were able to read the future!

I have no words. He told you that your next baby _will_ be bigger and you'll "definitely" have a c-section?? I wonder if it's possible to perform an ego-ectomy.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EENS* 
Is this common? I'm having a hard time wrapping my little brain around this.

A friend of mine, first baby, just had an elective c section today for suspected large baby. The baby was big, I guess. 9 lbs, 11 oz. She was only 38 weeks pregnant with her FIRST.

I don't have more details but this seems odd to me. Sure, I've heard of obs scheduling inductions for suspected large babies...but a c-section? This is a first time, healthy mother who had an uneventful pregnancy.

What am I missing here?

Without knowing the mothers full medical history I don't think we should speculate as to why the OB recommended a csection to her. Yes, part of the reason could have been because her baby was "large for dates" but she could have had other issues that came into play, issues that she didn't bother to share with you. I think we need to keep that in mind when discussing people's births.

Kim, Mother to Five, Cesarean Goddess


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
At the end, the doc looked at me and said, "Next time, you'll have a bigger baby and will definitely have a c-section." Um, no, I don't think so.

Hmmm... I was asking my aunt about her kid's birth weights at Christmas time.
The first was 9 pounds, the second one was 6, and the third one was 8. So, that whole theory didn't hold true with her. The only one that had problems was the six pounder because he shot out so fast he ended up having breathing problems (amniotic fluid didn't clear) I still remember when he had to be readmitted to the hospital.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence* 
Without knowing the mothers full medical history I don't think we should speculate as to why the OB recommended a csection to her. Yes, part of the reason could have been because her baby was "large for dates" but she could have had other issues that came into play, issues that she didn't bother to share with you. I think we need to keep that in mind when discussing people's births.

Kim, Mother to Five, Cesarean Goddess









:


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

My dr. asked me if I wanted a c-section. I asked if labour as any benefit to the baby even if I ended up needing a section, and she said yes, so i didn't schedule one.

She told me either when I was in labour or when she scheduled my induction (41 weeks) that she now thought I had a chance or birthing vaginally. ( i figured all along I did, but it was good to be prepared for a c-section too)

I ended up having a c-section, for an 8lb 15.2 oz baby. I asked to be induced earlier, but she told me birthing a smaller baby before I was ready was harder than birthing a larger baby when I was. And I went into labour on my own the night before the induction.

Sometimes i wish I'd just scheduled the section. Hours of back labour with no epi was not fun. But I really didn't know til I tried, I guess. If baby had been in a better position, it might gave worked. or if I was taller, baby would have had room to turn later in labour. Or if baby had been smaller.

I know my dr. was concerned becasue of my height, but I know other short women who've had vaginal births with her. There were severalk factors in my case, and if any one of them had been different, I doubt I'd have needed a c-section. My dr. made a point of tleling me after that I could likely vbac next time. It wasn't til I started rading here I decided I don't want to vbac. Before I found this site, I jsut assumed it was safe and that's what people did.

And I know of many large babies born vaginally.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i dont know how the mother's height has anything to do with this, women are actually taller than they were a century or two ago... I am hispanic so most of my family is pretty short. Shorter than average. my grandmother was not even 5 feet tall. She had 13 children at home, one of them weighing over 13 pounds. The only woman in my family to have a csection was my mother, but she was in the US and ended up laboring on her back for 12 hours with not enough progress so they cut her open. Her doc refused to do VBACs so he scheduled one for my brother too.
If height had anything to do with it I would think that most of my family would have had csections.


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a 10 lb 6oz baby (my first) by c-section on Dec 5th. I had studied hypnobabies and was prepared for a pain-free unmedicated labor. I anticipated a large baby and was confident I could birth him vaginally, although I was taking all the weight estimates with a grain of salt, knowing how inaccurate they could be (in the end, they underestimated his weight). 28 hours of back labor proved me wrong. I labored in a vertical position for most of it, but the baby wasn't descending. I reached 8 cm after about 12 hrs, then wasn't progressing beyond that, prob. b/c baby's head wasn't putting enough pressure on the cervix. got pitocin after 20hrs, along with epidural. 5 hours later, I was at 9cm, but baby still hadn't descended. I was worried about my baby because of the thick meconium that had been in the AF when it broke at hour 10. I agreed to a c-section after discussing with husband, midwife, and surgeon. He was out an hour later, initial apgar of 3, needing suctioning below the cords because of meconium. Am I happy about the way things turned out? no. but I'll always be grateful I had the option of a c-section and the support of a great midwife and an excellent surgeon.

I know there are a lot of Monday-morning laborers out there, who are eager to tell all of us failed v-birthers what we should have done, or not done, to get the baby out the old-fashioned way. But any birth that ends with a healthy baby and mom is a joyful event and deserves to be respected.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Ultrasounds can be up to a pound off eithe way they try to 'guess' the weight. With my first they said he would be about 7-8 pounds according to the ultrasound but no need for a c-section. I ended having 9 pd 2 oz baby vaginally with 4th degree tearing. I went into labor a week after my due date. If you're curious about size, I'm 5' 5" and when I got pg I was 132 pds. I gained 19 pds during the pregnancy.

When I was expecting my second, there was no mention of a c-section because I had a large baby the first time. DS #2 was born 3 weeks early and weighed 8 pds, he would have been larger than my first if I had gone to term. I had placenta previa and started to hemorrhage and have contractions, so that was the reason for the early delivery and the c-section.

With this pregnancy the baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead (both my other boys did too) and I was planning a VBAC, which my OB was fine with. Unfortunately the baby has some problems (brain tumor and hydrocephely) so I am now having another c-section.

I guess it just depends on your doctors. Mine said she would not induce or c-section for size, and obviously she meant what she said. Size hasn't been an issue wtih any of my pregnancies.......


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
I am 5' tall, 105 lbs, a size 0, and had a 10 lb baby, without tearing too.

You are my hero!!
I am VBACing in May with your same exact stats! I hope she's not 10lbs, but nice to know we can do it!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a friend who had a c-sec because after about 5 hours of labour she was 'only' 4cm dilated (can you believe the docs on thinking that is bad?), also because she is short and her husband is tall they told her, her baby was too big for her to birth vaginally and they c-sectioned him. He turned out to be 7 lbs, and a few ounces. Its just crazy









She is due again and her doc has told she will not birth this one vaginally either and to just schedule a c-sec. She asked to at least be allowed to go into to labour and he agreed. He has her right where he wants her







:

I tried to let her know that although I am a few inches taller, I have WAY smaller hips and I birth a big baby-who was my first. I let her know that labour takes WAY longer than 5 hrs. Just trust yourself, stay at home as long as possible and let your baby and body do it together.

Unfortunately her Dr also told her that because her baby has not engaged (at 36 wks) it will not engage. I tried to piont out that she is ONLY 36 wks and that this is her second so she may not engage until well into labour. Why jump into a c-sec when she can at least try.
C-sec are very quick, they can do it at any time in an instant, so why not wait. As long as everything is fine, just wait.
I feel like begging her. She wants a vag birth, but she has been scared out of it. I just want to protect her and help her experience the joy that is birthing naturally.

oh jeez, I just realised I am way off topic and totally venting. The subject of unneccessary interventions make me do that


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Someone on another message board I used to visit was induced at 38 weeks for a "huge" baby that turned out to be 4.5 pounds or so with immature lungs


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscunning14* 
What I don't get is, how are these women not angry after the fact--after they get cut open and the baby is not even close to what the doctor said it would be.

I would be furious--at the inaccuracy of the sonogram, at the stupidity of my doctor, and at my own willingness to believe what they were telling me.

IMO OBs are really good at making things seem like they were meant to be, and will come up with a new excuse to cover up their misjudgement. When my first son was born by unneccessary csection the doctors knew I didn't want one from the very beginning. They flat out lied to me about the necessity, and then when he was born they made a point of how the cord was wrapped around his neck and "it was such a good thing" they csectioned him, implying he could have died. I think I was so traumatized by the whole thing that I actually believed that for a long time. Until I started doing more research, ykwim?

The problem is the blind trust that women have in their OBs. I understand this, because I have been there. Since most of us are not getting the truth from our OBs, we need to become our own birth advocates.


----------

